# ruido en amplificador: se escucha la emisora



## byronserrano (Dic 7, 2007)

Buen dia a todos,
tengo la siguiente inqiuetud:

tengo un amplificador SEVEN AUDIO AV-2068 de 50W RMS por salida (R/L).

tiene seleccionador de emisora FM con auto tunner-scan y tambien tiene 2 entradas tipo RCA (R/L), la salida es directamente a los parlantes por medio de cables normales.

mi pregunta es: por qué cuando lo enciendo y aun no le hago sonar nada se escucha a muy bajo volumen la emisora FM y eso que está en modo de recepcion de señal a través de las entradas RCA?

tambien tengo otra interrogante...cuando reproduzco algun cd y lo amplificadorfico a traves de este, a muy bajo volumen se escucha en los parlantes como si el sonido fuera acuoso y para nada fiel...


quedo pues, a la espera de sus comentarios.
anexo fotografias del amplificador en cuestion.

muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

El equipo tiene buena puesta a tierra?

Saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Dic 11, 2007)

...nop...solamente esta conectado a la energia y luego de el amplificador salen los cables a los parlantes....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 11, 2007)

Para cambiar de tuner a CD o a otras funciones se utilizan pulsadores o interruptores...

A veces para la conmutacion de electronica se utilizan los integrados 4066,4052 o el 4053 que no son ninguna maravilla, pero funcionan.


----------



## Dano (Dic 11, 2007)

byronserrano dijo:
			
		

> ...nop...solamente esta conectado a la energia y luego de el amplificador salen los cables a los parlantes....



Prueba esto, conecta un cable a tierra desde el anillo del RCA.

Saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Dic 13, 2007)

gracias dano por tu respuesta!
cuando me dices 'anillo del RCA' te refieres a que conecte un cable desde donde inserto el 'plug' RCA del reproductor de Cd's a tierra?
...a la espera de tus comentarios.


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 7, 2008)

Dano? lo que me dices es que del conector IN del plug RCA saque una conex a tierra? esta conex a tierra es un cable que termina.....en donde? =s

....me comentas!


----------



## Dano (Ene 8, 2008)

Es simple, de cualquier rca que tenga el equipo, conectas del anillo un cable a tierra.

En la foto INTENTÉ hacer un boceto  

saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 10, 2008)

hola dano, gracias por tu respuesta...........no veo la foto


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 12, 2008)

buenisimo! ya veo la foto! cuando dices tierra.........hhhmmm....meto ese cable que sale del anillo a un florero con tierra? o la dejo caer en el suelo? 

mil gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2008)

La toma a tierra es la conexión que te marqué en un círculo en las fotos.

Saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 14, 2008)

hhmm....no tengo de esas conexiones en la pared...... existe otra manera? estoy re confundido! =s


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 15, 2008)

Podés enterrar algún elemento conductor y ponerle algo de sal gruesa antes de taparlo. De ese elemento que enterrraste sacás un cable y ese cable es "tierra".
Otra opcion es atar un cable a una canilla metálica, y ese cable es "tierra".

Mas Información:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about60.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7867.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about497.html

Salu2!


----------



## byronserrano (Ene 15, 2008)

excelente! muchas gracias! ya la tengo clara! jaja!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 16, 2008)

Buenisimo, me alegro. Ahora si querés estar bien seguro de que la conexion a tierra funciona podrías medir entre Fase y tierra y tendrían que haber 220v. Fase es una de las dos patas del enchufe, la otra es neutro y te tiene que dar 0v con respecto a tierra.

CUIDADO, si no estás familiarizado con la red eléctrica de 220v podés resultar electrocutado y muerto, y por dios que no me hago responsable. Lo dejo a tu criterio, si sos cuidadoso y sobre todo SI SABÉS COMO HACERLO, entonces supongo que podrías hacer la medicion.


Salu2! y después nos contás como te fue!


----------



## byronserrano (Feb 17, 2008)

hola muchachos...
les escribo con tristeza....aun no he podido quitar ese ruido de emisora en el amplificador (aun lo escucho tenuemente en los parlantes cuando el equipo no esta tocando nada)

intente hacer lo de tierra...pero resulta que cuando subo el volumen se escucha un zumbido muy enorme......y para colmo de males, cuando intenté quitar el cable me hizo chispa en la pared! jajajajaja ....olia a quemado

quedo de nuevo a la espera de sus comentarios....
gracias!


----------

